# My Bettas



## michbelle (Mar 16, 2012)

Recovering from tail biting, when I bought him he was labeled
a crown tail and I got him for about 7-8 us dollars. Not sure
of his tail type yet, but it is growing. This is Raptor.










This is Kobe, Black double tail HMPK.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

the first one looks like a delta or a halfmoon  Kobe is awesome


----------



## michbelle (Mar 16, 2012)

Thank you! My boyfriend insisted on naming him after his favorite 
player from his favorite basketball team.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Love them!!!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

hehe, i named one of my fish after mortal kombat ;p lol


----------



## michbelle (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks guys, and whao did you name your fish after from Mortal combat?

Subzero? Lol


----------



## michbelle (Mar 16, 2012)

Sorry for re-posting in this, I didn't want to make a whole other thread on my fish. So I just thought I'd add to one I had already created.










That's Raptor, my ... undetermined tail type betta.





































Kobe, he was labeled a half moon double tail plakat




























Finally Squirt, the baby mystery betta.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

michbelle said:


> Thanks guys, and whao did you name your fish after from Mortal combat?
> 
> Subzero? Lol


Yesss :lol: sorry for long response :roll:
_________________________________________

also squirt is a big ear salamander, am 100% sure of it


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

Pretty fish! I am becoming more and more fond of double tails lately.


----------



## michbelle (Mar 16, 2012)

Big eaaaaar! I love seeing that. When he gets bigger maybe in a couple of 
months I'll most definitely update this on how he's looking.

Sivan, so am I. I find myself wishing I had one because I forget that Kobe is
one. The same goes for crown tails as well I keep thinking if I get another it
will be a crown tail.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i used to have a Double tail, he died suddenly  he was a PK or HM though
____________________________________________________________
and yes please keep us updated on squirt


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

My betta Fhil(the one in the profile pic)is a red veiltail, and he has purpley shimmers all over (the reason the water looks yellow though is cause the paint on the wall is yellow)


----------



## michbelle (Mar 16, 2012)

Aw sorry for the loss of your fish. :c I don't know how I'll feel if and when
one of mine passes.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

yeah sorry, I just lost one myself


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

lost wayy more than just one :I but thanks :l 
he was an egg eater anyways XD lol


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

that's too bad....When my female died my other fish sort of ate her a little.....so I seperated em'


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

I was at petco a week or so ago and saw a double tail that looked just like raptor! I wanted him so bad, but he wasn't interested. Both are gorgeous!


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

too bad, they would maybe have made perfect baby bettas


----------



## michbelle (Mar 16, 2012)

A Huge mini picture update on Squirt. Who I am thinking of re-naming... 
Not so sure about that though. I noticed today that he was making a 
huuuuge bubble nest and so it just fascinated me. He looks so much 
bigger than when her first did. I think he's a handsome boy.


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

First betta looks like a halfmoon to me.  Very beautiful fish!


----------



## sassysharay (Jun 2, 2012)

michbelle said:


> Thank you! My boyfriend insisted on naming him after his favorite
> player from his favorite basketball team.


I named my betta after Charles Darwin. haha. So he isn't as bad as me.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

squirt is looking fantastic!  I'd say either a young dumbo halfmoon or a halfmoon plakat! Gorgeous little salamander boy.  That's a HUGEEEEE bubble nest, my goodness!


----------



## michbelle (Mar 16, 2012)

Thaanks, I think Raptor miight just be a halfmoon. I just cant wait for his caudal fin to completely recover and grow back to how it ... should be. I dont know if it will ever look like a normal halfmoon. 

And thanks for the compliments on squirt. He's my pride and joy.


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

pretty!!


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

good looking guys!


----------

